

Show HN: Cleanicons.com - gregsqueeb

This new years one of my goals was to make money on the internet. So here is my attempt!<p>I have been making and tweaking these icons for the past 2 months and have put a site together!<p>I would love any feedback you guys have or icons you would like to see!<p>http://cleanicons.com<p>List of icons:
Camera,
Cloud,
CoffeeBean,
Cog,
CommentBubble,
Computer,
Credit Card Front/Back,
Arrows in all directions,
Eye,
FastForward,
Folder,
Garbage,
Smile,
Heart,
Home,
LightBulb,
Link,
List,
MagnifyingGlass,
Minus,
Pause,
Pen,
Pencil,
CellPhone,
HomePhone,
Pin,
Play,
Plus,
Present,
Printer,
Rewind,
RSS,
Frown,
Screwdriver,
Screwdriver and Wrench Crossed (settings),
Star,
Tag,
Target,
Ticket,
Video,
Wifi,
Wrench,
X
======
tilt
Clickable: <http://cleanicons.com/>

~~~
gregsqueeb
Haha thanks!

------
nostromo
You may have a hard time competing with <http://thenounproject.com/> which
provides icons for free (licensed as either PD or CC). But I certainly wish
you the best of luck!

~~~
gregsqueeb
Yeah the only problem with the noun project is that you have to attribute each
icon to the creator of it.
[http://blog.thenounproject.com/post/12554806140/the-noun-
pro...](http://blog.thenounproject.com/post/12554806140/the-noun-projects-
attribution-requirements)

With mine you have full use with no attribution. These would come in handy on
commercial applications.

Adding the License Agreement today

------
alias1
The icons look very clean, simple layout yet effective layout, and quite glad
to see such a reasonable price :)

I noticed only 49 icons are showing on the front page image, yet the site says
55 though?

